# Is there a box-set that contain most of Ars subtilior?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Naxos or brilliant take notes this shoud be done a ,complete box-set of ars subtilior, for fan of the period, i want to hear Solage full output and the complete of Guido, ect

I Wonder if sutch box-set exist, it would be exiting has hell i would buy it.


:tiphat:


I Wonder who agree and think , this is a great idea, when i heard ars subtilior dawn of renaissance
it was a revelation, i defenatly want more of this era.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

This:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Vertu-Contra-Furore/hnum/4133505

and this:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/songs-of-codex-chantilly-c-1390/hnum/6786399

I own both. Think the second is marginally preferable.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Naxos or brilliant take notes this shoud be done a ,complete box-set of ars subtilior, for fan of the period, i want to hear Solage full output and the complete of Guido, ect
> 
> I Wonder if sutch box-set exist, it would be exiting has hell i would buy it.
> 
> ...


Anyone like you, who likes to get stoned and listen to music, should not miss out on Ensemble Tetrakis's recordings from Codex Chantilly. The style is hippy trippy new age magic mushroom.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Which means these two individual CDs:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Codex-Chantilly-Vol-1/hnum/2245331

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/Codex-Chantilly-Vol-2/hnum/4901510


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I listened to some of Tetrakys again, for me it's probably too sensual, too expansive, and I have reservations about the instruments, and they seem to try to simplify the music, but it is seductively hallucinogenic, I enjoyed the first Codex Chantilly CD more, it seems more "awake", more of a sense of discovery, more variety.CD 1 has some nice songs which aren't available anywhere else (s'ainsy estoit que ne feust la noblesce, c'était ainsi que faisait la noblesse)

By the way, anyone who really enjoys Tetrakis may also like Marc Mauillon's Machault CD.

This is more like how I like to hear Ars Subtilior, Nivel singing En Seumeillant


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> I listened to some of Tetrakys again, for me it's probably too sensual, too expansive, and I have reservations about the instruments, and they seem to try to simplify the music, but it is seductively hallucinogenic, I enjoyed the first Codex Chantilly CD more, it seems more "awake", more of a sense of discovery, more variety.CD 1 has some nice songs which aren't available anywhere else (s'ainsy estoit que ne feust la noblesce, c'était ainsi que faisait la noblesse)
> 
> By the way, anyone who really enjoys Tetrakis may also like Marc Mauillon's Machault CD.


Even if I got the Tetraktys Codex Chantilly CDs several months ago, I can not comment upon them, since I haven´t listened to them yet. But as I like Mauillon's Machault CDs, I am supposed to like Tetraktys too. Well, Mauillon is almost too beautiful singing, I know.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> This is more like how I like to hear Ars Subtilior, Nivel singing En Seumeillant


Do you know if this is taken from any available CD?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

premont said:


> Do you know if this is taken from any available CD?


Discovered it myself. From the CD Febus Avant.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

premont said:


> Do you know if this is taken from any available CD?


Sorry, I didn't intend for it to be a puzzle. Yes Febus Avant, which I remember really grew on me more and more with repeated listening.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

premont said:


> Even if I got the Tetraktys Codex Chantilly CDs several months ago, I can not comment upon them, since I haven´t listened to them yet. But as I like Mauillon's Machault CDs, I am supposed to like Tetraktys too. Well, Mauillon is almost too beautiful singing, I know.


It's that very long long lay that he sings which is so special! I need to dig it out and listen again really. Tetrakis too.

I've decided I'm going to dig a bit deeper into medieval music, I feel inspired by all the references to "musical anthropology" in the notes for Gaindelavoix's CDs, you know how I like ideas. Musical anthropology.


----------

